# Hooks fouled into baits on hookset!



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, it seems I go on streaks where every run I get results in the baits being fouled on the hook and no hookups! Last year I went through two weeks of this before getting good hooksets again. It seems I am on that same path again and giving me a complex! I use 7/0-10/0 hooks most commonly and generally hook baits behind the dorsal just like many folks do. I theorize the baits are being tumbled in the fish's mouth causing the hooks to foul into the bait. I even hooked a bluegill in the far back portion of the tail and still had a fouled bait after the hookset! I have caught countless fish with a dorsal hook but, looking for some new ideas here! Have any of you had this problem regularly or occasionally? Also, have any of you tried hooking baits in different locations with better success? I am on the fish now, just can't get a hook into them this year now! What gives?!?! Any input on remedying this situation, I am all ears!


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

ive had that happen to me twice this year after it never happening before lol. ive always heard hooking the bait through the eyes or lips is supposed to work but never had much luck doing it, and they seem to die alot quicker if u hook them through the eyes anyway. The only advice i can give is give circle hooks a shot, i love using them but there a pretty penny so i really dont have much of them just my regular hooks, good luck


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i used to use the Kahle style hooks years ago and had that happen a lot, octopus sytles were a problem too. a friend still uses the Kahles and he continues to have the same issues i did. told him i think the Kahles are the problem but he continues to use them. even though i quit using them i will still "hook back" into the bait every now and then. 

i also hook my live baits behind the Dorsal, seriously doubt its hook placement, more likely the bait wiggles around so much the bait slides up the shank towards the eye of the hook and thats how it ends up getting "double hooked" when you set hook. 

i read once where threading on a small chunk of a plastic worm first, then your bait, then snugging the worm chunk up against the bait prevents the bait from wiggling up the shank. just havent tried it yet.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, I made some changes to my setups and now can't get a run. Things have definitely slowed down recently. I have only made it out twice though since the last post on this thread. I liked the idea of putting a small chunk of rubber on the hook to keep baits from sliding up the shank. I wanted to ask if any of you have tried or use the Gamakatsu "big river bait" style hooks. I am thinking of switching over to them and getting away from the octopus styles. I know circles are good at times but, I like setting hooks! Any opinions on the move to this different hook style?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The hook style isn&#8217;t the issue, we use kahles exclusively for flatheads. I know we occasionally had that happen, but not very often. My opinion is that it&#8217;s most often causes by too large of a hook.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks Magis! That makes complete sense and I don't know why I hadn't considered it! I didn't even think of it but, last year most of my fish were on 5/0 octopus hooks. This year for reasons not worth explaining I have used larger hooks on average up to 10/0. This whole time I have believed a larger hook is better....it sure doesn't stop them from taking the baits. I ran out of my large hooks last year and just settled using the smaller hooks and did well. My streak last year was during a period I still had large hooks. It's all coming to me in black and white now!!! Thanks again, even though it is a simple suggestion....is most likely the answer! Geezus!!!!! (Banging head on desk!) I just realized how many good fish I could have landed in the past three weeks!!!! All missed!!! Just goes to show, bigger is not always better unless it is the fish you are catching! Just have to laugh it off and keep at it!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think we all at one time or another fall victim to the &#8220;bigger is better&#8221; theory. We too often forget that even though we&#8217;re looking for the biggest fish in a particular body of water, in general they aren&#8217;t all that big compared to other fish in the world. We don&#8217;t need the big meat hooks like one would need, say, fishing for sharks. For what we&#8217;re looking for, extra large hooks come with a variety of possible problems, but no real benefit. I think most of us learn this the hard way.


----------

